# New Videos!!!



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

First video is mine





and second one is my buddy on the red 500 HO...





enjoy!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Felt ambitious and got another video put together...enjoy!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

**** good video's. That guy with the tracks on his, does he ever get stuck? They seem to fair pretty well in mud.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! Not very often. It has to be bottomless ruts otherwise he just stays on top.


----------

